# Shrek make-up



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Shrek is now on broadway. Here's a pic of the current make-up. (with visitor Hugh Jackson.)


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I'll take the guy on the left, please

Shrek has a great face.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I, apparently need to work on a Hugh Jackman costume.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Spooky1 said:


> I, apparently need to work on a Hugh Jackman costume.


I guess I should work on an Angelina Jolie one to match


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Sounds like you two are gonna have some fun.

We now return you to your regular thread.......


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Here's a short article on the making up of Shrek:

http://www.google.com/hostednews/canadianpress/article/ALeqM5hOwmLqmz_wCImSExmqCU4m5WnLZw


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

thats really neat better than I expected!


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Of course I can't find where I saw it now, but there's some backstage photos of the makeup application, and it looks as though the appliances are green all the way through and are possibly made of silicone.
I think the makeup/costume pretty well captures the essence of the cartoon character. Cool stuff!


----------

